# JRE in eigenes Programm einbinden



## Vatar (31. Mai 2005)

Hi.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie ich das JRE mitliefern könnte und zwar so, dass es auf einem anderen Rechner nicht installiert wird. Klingt jetzt etwas komische , ich meine mit "nicht installieren" dass mein Programm über Batch, exe oder sonstwas direkt das mitgeliferte jre aufruft.

Programm.zip
--> Jar-Files
--> icons/
--> lib/
--> jre/       <- dieses soll aufgerufen werden

Irgendwie muss das gehen, da ich mit InstallAnywhere so etwas erstellen konnte (aber nur die Demo hatte und kaufen will ich erstmal nix   )

thx


----------



## Basti54 (31. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube, damit würdest du alles aushebeln, wofür Java steht: Plattformunabhängigkeit.

Du kannst aus deinem Programm eine Jar-Datei machen, die sich wie jede exe ausführen läßt (wenn ne JRE da is).

Wenn du es aber unbedingt machen willst, guck mal hier:

JSmooth 

Hab es aber noch nich probiert, ich hab ne JRE


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Das kannst du ganz einfach machen, indem du das JRE (passend zur Zielplattform) wie schon von dir skizziert einfach irgendwo in deinem Zielsystem ablegst ( IMHO läuft das ganze sogar von CD -> JRE muss man nicht installieren...). Nun startest du das ganze per Batch oder über einen Wrapper der die JVM mit der entsprechenden Java Klasse startet.

Gruß Tom


----------

